# Vivarium 12x12 - first build constructive criticism please



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Here is my first official vivarium, well actually it's a reconstruction of my first which was only up for a week (I was having pump/false bottom issues). It's a 12x12x12 exo terra, let me know what you think. Constructive criticism please!

First off, I'm not sure about the placement of the earth star, it's a little awkward and a little too large... I may take it out and mount a larger (in comparison to the green brom) N. Rio Red bromeliad on the background in it's place. I'm also trying to get my creeping fig clippings to take hold but the leaves are wilting despite my heavy misting. I also have some Ficus "oak leaf" which I may add and I'm patiently waiting for my java moss to take over. 

I'm also not too keen on the pond. What do you think about covering it with a piece of egg crate and putting rocks at the base of the waterfall for the water to flow through. The tank is currently empty but future frogs may need the extra ground space and the water has no filter so it would probably stay cleaner that way anyways. 

One final note, next month the Canadian Reptile Breeders Expo will be here in Montreal. Currently I do not own any frogs and have NO experience with them what so ever. I wanted to dip my fingers into the world of terrarium construction before buying some. 

I'm really considering picking up a pair at the Expo but I'm not at all sure which ones would be able to live a 12x12 cube. Could anyone recommend a species? The one thing stopping me is culturing fruit flies. Since I haven't owned frogs I obviously have no experience in that department and I'm worried that if I screw up I would have no one to fall back on. None of the pet stores in my area sell fruit flies and I don't know any frog-keepers in Montreal. 

Sorry for the wall of text.
And thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks good. Creeping fig has been a problem for me too. Some times it wilts and turns brown. Other times it takes off. I don't know why. 

Definitely get the ff cultures going and cycle through a few before you get frogs. Also grab some springtails to seed the tank, and some leaf litter (can put it between the mosses if you don't want to cover it. 

Can't help you with the pond and waterfall. I've never done one.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the fig may be too close to the light and it may be drying it out too quick. Even though the bulbs are those eco ones which don't give off heat I feel like that's the issue. 

Do creeping figs need a lot of light? I'm going to swap the earth star for the brom and put some of the fig lower down where its moist. I assume I can get spring tails and leaf litter at the expo. But I have no idea what to do about attaining fruit flies. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

You can always order fruit flies from some businesses up there. I know Understory Enterprises is in Canada...

Understory Enterprises Inc. - Feeders and Care

If you do a search, you can probably find some more! Good luck 




Alex


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

It looks great! A 12" cube is too small to be a long term home, but it would work well for growing up a few froglets while you build them a bigger viv.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

How long could the little guys stay in there for? I probably wont have time to start a new project until march.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Tank looks good. It might be big enough to house a pair of thumbnail darts, but thats pretty much it.

As for info on where to get ff's...Try going on Canadart.org. Its the Canadian dart place to be, and I have seen a lot of member from ontario/quebec that would be able to help you out.

And as for suggestions...The only thing that really stands out to me is the sharp silicone corner on the front of the glass. It is the only thing that looks out of place and unnatural to me.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice job! way to take your tiem and reading thorugh everything unlike a bunch of people.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I would think you could get away with a pair of Bakhuis, if you take out some of the water.

They're small Tincs and they do like to climb. Cute lil buggers too. I think your viv would be well suited for them. You could always build a bigger one while they're growing up, if needed.

If you contact some of the vendors like UE or Friendly frogs they will probably bring them for you, if avaliable.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that our Grimm, I'll definitely fix that. 

Are thumbnails or "Bakhuis" common? I'd much rather pick them up at the expo than order online. What are the chances some of the vendors there might have some with them. 

I removed the earth star and put it in another tank for now. I'm also going to cover the pond up to add some more ground space. 

I know there's tons of info out there about culturing fruit flies so I'll look into that. How long do I need to get cultures going though. The expo is in one month. If I order them sometime this week I'd probably have two weeks to screw up my cultures


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's a link to Canadart. 

Canadart.org • Index page

It's slow moving but a great place to meet local froggers. There are plenty in Quebec. There will be breeders at the Expo too.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm actually already registered on Canadart, so I'll look around there more often, thanks. 

I need to look into making my tank FF proof as well.


----------

